# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  Requests / Suggestions

## Pete

The purpose of the Summary & Reference Article forum is for the moderators to organize information on various development activity.

Comments / additions / corrections are welcome on each thread but in order to keep this forum organized, new threads must be approved by the moderators.


If you would like to see a certain type of information in this forum, please use this thread for to make requests.

Thanks.

----------


## adaniel

How would people feel about a "sticky" dedicated to discussion to urban neighborhoods? I know one post has all of the maps posted on it, but this thread could be something a bit more in depth.

----------


## TexanOkie

I don't know if this would be appropriate for a reference article or if it should be placed in a different forum, but I would like to see an article about why Oklahoma City is so reliant on PUDs for new development zoning, when it has decent standard zoning/design district regulations at its disposal (even if they've been specifically created for certain parts of town). I know the City put out an RFP recently for firms to come in and review/rewrite its development regulations, but I haven't seen anything in the news or on this site about it since, or even if that request was part of some grander strategy to improve its zoning regulations overall so it won't be so reliant on PUDs.

----------


## traxx

This doesn't apply to this forum only, but to the whole site. My suggestion would be to have people stop posting links to articles behind paywalls. It's annoying to click on a link and be taken to a page asking you to subscribe to be able to read linked article. If someone reads an article behind a paywall and they want to relay it, then maybe they could give a brief synopsis or the basic gist of what it says.

----------

